# Determined to use all four ...



## Eddy Edson (Jun 11, 2021)

... but, tragically, limited to only two at once.









						Australian researchers discover why only two of echidna’s four penis heads become erect at one time
					

The major blood vessel of the penis splits into two main branches which each supply two of the four penile heads




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## trophywench (Jun 11, 2021)

Fascinating ...... but have to add, a bit revolting, really.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm not even going there...


----------



## Robin (Jun 11, 2021)

I was wincing even before I got to the bit about the Platypus's penis being covered in spines. I’m just thankful I’m not a lady echidna or platypus.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2021)

A pig's penis looks like a corkscrew


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 12, 2021)

Northerner said:


> A pig's penis looks like a corkscrew


Nature's messed up.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 12, 2021)

Might explain why platypus are so very rare, eh?  Description of their's made me wince - but not feel sick!


----------



## Sharron1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Eddy Edson said:


> View attachment 17364
> 
> ... but, tragically, limited to only two at once.
> 
> ...


OMG. No end to learning


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2021)

Well - when has learning anything involved choice - of what use to me is knowledge of a single celled amoeba, or the lifecycle of the hydra, why Pythagorus kept pet right angled triangles in the foothills of Mount Olympus, or why Helmut and his mutti were visiting the railway station that day in Bonn am Rhein, except to tell the GCE examiner all about it - but there again I do know to test for starch in food, you takes a crust of Mother's Pride thick sliced, suspend it clamped with a retort clamp to a Lab stand on the teachers bench (so we could all see) and drip iodine onto the crust - wouldn't give you a thankyou for the Mother's Pride thick sliced in the first place - and definitely not after it turned bright purple.  To be fair, it was a lovely deep rich shade of purple!

And if you or I ever get a quiz question 'Which male animal has more than one head on their penis?' - we can answer a) the platypus (2) (with spines) and b) the echidna (4)


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 13, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well - when has learning anything involved choice - of what use to me is knowledge of a single celled amoeba, or the lifecycle of the hydra, why Pythagorus kept pet right angled triangles in the foothills of Mount Olympus, or why Helmut and his mutti were visiting the railway station that day in Bonn am Rhein, except to tell the GCE examiner all about it - but there again I do know to test for starch in food, you takes a crust of Mother's Pride thick sliced, suspend it clamped with a retort clamp to a Lab stand on the teachers bench (so we could all see) and drip iodine onto the crust - wouldn't give you a thankyou for the Mother's Pride thick sliced in the first place - and definitely not after it turned bright purple.  To be fair, it was a lovely deep rich shade of purple!
> 
> And if you or I ever get a quiz question 'Which male animal has more than one head on their penis?' - we can answer a) the platypus (2) (with spines) and b) the echidna (4)


Bravo!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2021)

Biology teacher moaned like hell about foregoing his toasted crust for the benefit of his 30 'O' level pupils - whilst we all laughed, cos we liked him and therefore a fair bit of what he actually taught us, sank in quite well - The earthworm is a cosmopolitan etc.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 15, 2021)

Northerner said:


> A pig's penis looks like a corkscrew


Handy for opening wine...


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2021)

Would that be a dry white or a chilled rose?


----------



## Bloden (Jun 16, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Would that be a dry white or a chilled rose?


It’s up to the pig.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2021)

I literally just snorted with laughter at that.  (without forethought of that being rather appropriate!)


----------



## Lilian (Jun 16, 2021)

If you do not have a pig handy, I believe a duck or goose have similar.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 17, 2021)

??? birds don't have willies at all as far as I know - feel free to re educate me if that's wrong.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 17, 2021)

trophywench said:


> ??? birds don't have willies at all as far as I know - feel free to re educate me if that's wrong.


Jenny, you are wrong about that! 
Ducks are extremely well endowed but they carry it internally until they utilize it. Afterwards it can trail along the ground until retracted. I kept ducks and drakes for a while and I have witnessed this. It is quite disturbing because it looks like their intestines are hanging out. It is also one of the reasons why keeping chickens and drakes together is not a good idea as the drakes can physically damage female chickens which are are not designed anatomically for penetrative sex and drakes will try to mate chickens if they don't have enough female ducks to satisfy them. Ironically, cockerels do not have penises.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 17, 2021)

Ah! - thank you for that.  Makes sense and you'd have thought I'd have Googled tat years ago when the eldest granddaughter and us 2 walking along the canal towpath witnessed some ducks after which she asked 'Why are all those ducks trying to drown that other one, grandma? - can't we help it get away from the bullies?' 

I'm sorry Sarah but no, we can't - because they aren't actually trying to drown it, despite what it looks like ......

Treading, which I'd only seen before on land!


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 17, 2021)

Yes, they do actually prefer "treading" in water and this may be why you wouldn't be aware they have a penis because you wouldn't see it but on land it is quite a disturbing sight! It is odd though that birds are not all similar in this respect and I am guessing it is to do with being water based as oppose to land based.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 17, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Ironically, cockerels do not have penises.


Cock-a-doodle-don’t?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 17, 2021)

Bloden said:


> Cock-a-doodle-don’t?



It's true, that icon of male virility doesn't actually possess one!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 24, 2021)

Hyena packs are led by females. You can easily spot them, because their clitoris is bigger than the male hyenas penis. Waving that around seems to affirm their authority.

Bet that doesn’t appear in the next pub quiz.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 28, 2021)

I used Pythagoras Theorem when marking out the base for a shed. A 3metre X 4metre X 5metre triangle always has one 90 degree corner. This is useful knowledge.

Also equations involving pi can be used to determine that one 18" pizza has a greater area than two 12" pizzas.


----------

